# Knife I want. Good? No good?



## rohfan2112 (Nov 11, 2013)

Been jonesing for a slicer for some time to cut my bacon and pastrami, etc., and I like this one by Forshner:


I don't want to spend tons of cash so this looks like a decent option for me. Anybody using this knife? Would like to hear opinions since I don't have much experience. Also...are the expensive ones over-hyped? Is a cheapo like Dexter-Russell good enough for a noob like me?


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 11, 2013)

I would say it depends upon how much you use the knife and how it is cared for.  I spent good money on my personal knives,(Henckels,Wusthof,Global ect)  took good care of them and did not let just anyone use them.  Good knives will last almost forever.

I like the forged Forschner line because they are good value and easier to sharpen than *Henckels*, but the steel is a bit softer (IMHO)   The Dexter-Russell are good for what they are, I have a couple and they are OK but not high quality steel.  That said I have not purchased a high end knife in over a decade and the Dexter knives are in my camping kit.

So to answer your question, it all depends...

Good luck ;)


----------



## badmoont2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've got one and love it. I use mine mostly for slicing brisket. I also used it to carve a turkey and it worked very well.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 11, 2013)

I also have that knife, and I use it for slicing bacon.  It works just fine.  It will reach across a full width of belly for slicing, but I can get better control over my slices if I cut the belly in half lengthwise and then slice crosswise.  

Note that this knife does not come with a blade protector, so you will need to purchase one.  Also, you'll need a honer and sharpener if you are planning to slice bacon.  I usually have to stop and hone a few times if slicing an entire belly.

Here are what I have for these, and I've been happy with both of them. 


Clarissa


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2013)

IMHO you get what you pay for. If you get that kind of ham slicer, it will do the job but make sure you steel it at every use and sharpen it often. If you go for a better quality slicer, you should still steel it at each use but it will stay sharp a lot longer. If you are trying to cut a thin slice of bacon, pastrami, etc, that extra sharpness just makes it easier.

So, are you willing to save a dollar or two to get by or spend a bit more to have it easier for years.

Disco


----------



## badmoont2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I agree with Clarissa that the magnetic blade guards are great. I sometimes cookout at work and take my knives with me. These guards are perfect for keeping my edges in good shape. Another accessory is a Ceramic Rod Knife Sharpener. Here is the one I got  perfect for a light touch up before use.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think you will like it


----------



## foamheart (Nov 11, 2013)

The biggest problem with a good knife, is sharpening. You'll get where you'll buy a softer cutting board to save the edge of the knife. I can't understand anyone having marble or quarts countertops cause some fool will cut something on them without a board. Yes, I get anal about it. Like others I have some good knives, I personally like my great uncles old carbon steel butchering knives. But I just can't in my mind justify using 'em. They can be sharp as a razor in seconds after choping a tree down.

Like Disco said you get what you pay for. Like smoking everyone has their knife selection, their favorite steel and thier sharpening abilities.

Most folks will get their blades professionally sharpened  at least once a year then steel in between. Me I sharpen mine. And to do it properly takes some time and patience, but its a real stress reliever for me.

DMT is the only thing I will sharpen with. They are worth their weight in gold to me (course they are plastic and don't weigh much). They cost a little more but to me and my knives its most definately worth it.

http://www.dmtsharp.com/sharpeners/bench-stones/

Everyone has their own ideas, its what works for you.

Pop always said, "a dull knife is like an unloaded gun, dangerous and useless".


----------



## venture (Nov 12, 2013)

The Forschner line by Victorinox is probably the most used line of knives in restaurants today.

You could spend a lot more money and not get a better knife.

Of course, any knife is only as good as the care it receives.

With regular care with a good steel, the Forchner knife will rarely need sharpening in the home kitchen environment.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 12, 2013)

You can't go wrong with a Forschner Victorinox when it comes to quality vs. price. Most every major knife review that includes that line in the review usually has them listed in the top 5, and usually listed in the top 3 - beating out other big name brand knives that cost 3-4 times more.

As the others stated you do need to properly care for and maintain your knives, but if you do that you should have a knife that works well for you.


----------



## rohfan2112 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies. Definitely have something to think about but I probably will go with the Forshner. If I stay with this hobby I will probably graduate to something more high end. But, for now, I'm gonna have some fun and spend the extra cash on meat.


----------



## redwood carlos (Nov 13, 2013)

I actually make my own knives. From what I can tell of that one,

and with the Victronix name you should be well served by that knife.

High-carbon stainless-steel blade; conical ground for a wider break point; ice tempered to sustain sharpness

From this line I would say you are getting a 440C blade, with cryogenic temper. This is a good thing imo. 440C has been tested and used for many years. Not a super steel but will hold an edge and can be sharpened without expensive sharpeners.

Hand washing recommended; lifetime warranty against manufacturer defects; expertly made in Switzerland

ALWAYS hand wash your knives, or at least the ones you want to keep sharp. A dishwasher uses food as an abrasive material to "wash"(sandblast) your dishes. This is why they say leave a bit of food on your dishes. This will damage your edge.

Here are a few I have made.













IMAG1187.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ May 22, 2013


















my1.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Nov 13, 2013


















IMAG1076.jpg?t=1384359425



__ redwood carlos
__ Nov 13, 2013


----------



## redwood carlos (Nov 13, 2013)

One more thing. I have hundreds of dollars worth of stones and strops, but I hardly ever use them.

I use the paper wheels system for sharpening. If you have a bench grinder already $50 at woodcraft and you will be loving your sharp sharp knives. Once you have your desired edge touch up to shaving sharp takes only a minute or two.













Product_kit.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Mar 14, 2013


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 13, 2013)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> I actually make my own knives. From what I can tell of that one,
> 
> and with the Victronix name you should be well served by that knife.
> 
> ...



Good god, man!   Making your own knives?  That is the coolest thing I've ever heard of!

:points: for sheer awesomeness!


Clarissa


----------



## redwood carlos (Nov 13, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Good god, man! Making your own knives? That is the coolest thing I've ever heard of!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the points. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It really is fairly simple to do, and anyone can make them with the most rudimentary setup. Technically all you need is a file some sandpaper, and an ability to take a simple steel to 1450F. If you don't have the 1450 F ability there are places you can send out your blades. So technically all you need is a file and some sand paper.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 13, 2013)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> One more thing. I have hundreds of dollars worth of stones and strops, but I hardly ever use them.
> 
> I use the paper wheels system for sharpening. If you have a bench grinder already $50 at woodcraft and you will be loving your sharp sharp knives. Once you have your desired edge touch up to shaving sharp takes only a minute or two.
> 
> ...


This is the system I use also.  You can get a comfortable shave with the polished edge on any of our knives and touch ups only take seconds.

Tom


----------



## venture (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice knives you have made there.

When I was growing up?  There was an old man who lived out in the country.  The father of our postmaster.  He sold knives he made from old saw blades.

Didn't compare to modern knives, but we had a "butcher" knife my parents used for many years.  My brother has it and it is still in use.

Go figger?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kiltedtxn (Dec 19, 2013)

Check out your local restaurant supply store. They will have the restaurant version of the Victorinox at a much cheaper price. Most will have the white handles, http://www.acemart.com/restaurant-k...roast-slicer-knife-rshs140-12cp/prod8837.html.


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 20, 2013)

I got the 10" version of that slicer, without the granton edge, for $20.90 shipped from amazon a while back. It's a great knife, works well and is super sharp. I don't find that the scallops on the blade makes any noticeable difference, so also look for the knives that don't have them, as they may be cheaper, and will perfrom just as well.

check out some of these, they look to be very nice, and are priced right.

http://www.madcowcutlery.com/store/pc/Slicing-c20.htm


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a fairly extensive set of Henckels I bought about 15 years ago and I inherited my dad's set of Wusthof which he bought back in the early '80s from the factory while he was in Germany.

I have this sharpener and it works great.  I use it about every 6 months to put an edge on my knives.













IMG_0570.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Feb 9, 2014






I also have the white handled knives from Sam's Club.  I bought those so that didn't have to tote my expensive knives off when I cook and/or take stuff to other people's houses.  I use them sparingly around the house.  They are some really good knives.  Haven't tried sharpening them yet, but haven't needed to.

There is a difference between the knives.  The softer steel ones have a feel to them.  The white handled ones just feel like razors.  I actually prefer the white handled ones when it comes to raw meat.  However, I love my softer ones for pretty much everything else.


----------



## jax13 (Feb 10, 2014)

I've used victorinox knives daily as a chef and butcher for over 10 years and the only knives I've needed to replace are serrated bread and paring knives. 

I actually prefer a serrated slicer compared to a scalloped edge but have worked with others who prefer straight or scalloped over serrated. The 12" carving knife they do is what I use and it's creeping towards needing replaced in the next few months after carving for 100+ portions of roast beef / Turkey etc. every Sunday for years! 

They also offer a pointed tip version if you prefer it but I like carving with the rounded one as it's less likely to catch the board and cause a bleed from a slip off the handle. (not a problem in normal use but if you are doing a lot in one go and at speed your hands tend to get a bit greasy) 

Basically, steer clear of any stainless handled global style knife, anything with a non-textured handle (smooth plastic ones get slippery) and you won't go too far wrong. 

I'd recommend victorinox to anyone and I don't use anything else.


----------

